# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >  Notice to Mariners!

## Rosemary

NOAA is broadcasting a request for mariners to use caution and reduce speed in Nantucket Sound because there are so many right whales in the area.  Very exciting.

----------


## JEK

:thumb up:

----------


## Rosemary

A great white shark was observed thin morning nosing around a deceased minke whale off Gay Head, Martha's Vineyard this morning.  The whale was tangled in lobster gear.

----------


## Peter NJ

Thats not good..Gay Head is such an awesome place to chill.

----------


## MIke R

record number of right whales off PTown right now as well..and you can see them right from Herring Cove Beach.....Great Whites were all over the Cape last year....a friend of mine who tags them for  National Marine Fisheries followed one as it swam a couple of hundred feet off Race Pt beach on a weekend no less....he called the National Seashore to let them know  in case they wanted to close the beach and National Seashore elected to not

----------


## MIke R

http://www.wickedlocal.com/provincet...#axzz1LcTubRo6

----------


## Rosemary

Time to hit the road! PTown or bust!

----------


## MIke R

soon enough

----------


## Peter NJ



----------


## Peter NJ

Off AXA

----------


## MIke R

wow....thats a very cool humpback pic.....very cool

----------


## amyb

Looks like a bottom of the pool decal or tile installation.

----------


## MIke R

second shot looks like cow / calf

----------


## Peter NJ

Where are they going?

----------


## amyb

Jonno's

----------


## Peter NJ

LOL..Then the Pumphouse..

----------


## Peter NJ

Mike like or friend Anguilla Tourist Board on FB..About 20 new pics posted today..One better than the next.

----------


## MIke R

> Where are they going?




they had better be going to New England...is that recent???...this is  later than late....Momma hasn't eaten since November/December and baby needs 100 gallons of yogurt like breastmilk everyday...

----------


## Peter NJ

They were just posted 11 hours ago..So maybe they were taken today or just posted today..I don't know much about Whales..So these guys dont chill in the Carib all year round?

----------


## Rosemary

Beautiful!  Peter-in the first picture, what is the large building on top of the hill on the left?  With the big antenna. We couldn't figure out if it was a private home or a guest house or hotel. Did you take the pictures?  They are beautiful.

----------


## Rosemary

Ignore last part.  Sorry.

----------


## MIke R

nope.....they only go down there to mate and give birth because the warmer waters are easier on the new born calves which have no insulating blubber yet...the babies would die if they were birthed in 40 degree New England waters.....the adults cant eat down there..there is nothing for them to eat...they need to eat huge schools of small fish like herring, mackeral, sand eels etc...that doesn't exist down there...so they eat like pigs in New England for 6 months or so and build up their fat and live off their fat when they are down there...these whales must be the  ones who leave New England  later, like January, because the ones who leave in November could never sustain themselves through May without eating...some of them come back looking so emaciated from the winter

----------


## Peter NJ

No I just found them on facebook..
I was trying to figure out where the land/hill is..I wanna say Crocus Bay..Thats the highest point on island..

----------


## JEK

Right whales are baleen whales -- eat zooplankton not fish. Ask your wife :)

----------


## Rosemary

From our last visit, I wonder if it is Road Bay.  The bluff may look higher from the water.  The whale would be heading out of the bay. There were several bug new structures up there. Or new for us, anyway.

----------


## MIke R

> Right whales are baleen whales -- eat zooplankton not fish. Ask your wife :)




they aren't right whales in Peters photos....they are humpbacks.....the long white pectoral fins are a dead give away...and right whales dont have a dorsal fin.....right whales dont even go to the Caribbean..they give birth off of Florida and Georgia...

stick to computers

----------


## Peter NJ

That would be South Hill..You are probably dead on..

----------


## JEK

Notice to mariners . . .

----------


## MIke R

> Notice to mariners . . .




whats your point???

put the bottle down....LOL

----------


## Peter NJ

Def Sandy Ground in this backround shot

----------


## Rosemary

Headed toward our favorite Anguilla anchorage-the whale, that is.  So sorry-have yet to master the picture business here.

----------

